# Para Ordinance Tac 5



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Read a magazine article on this one over the weekend. Cool looking gun - 18+1 of 9mm in a hi cap 1911 frame. Also had a magwell built in. Looks interesting - The story never mentioned the price, though...

Link to the gun is here: http://www.paraord.com/product/product.html?id=82


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

You got one ordered yet?


----------

